# Rear Main Seal Leak



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

My rear main seal is leaking and causing my clutch to slip, i'd do the work myself but all my tools and a garage are back in saskatoon, im currently in calgary(living here,goin to skool). Theres several things that point to the main seal, for 1, im the one who replaced it, and it seemed like it didnt seal at the time, i should have did it right the first time, anyways, im not familiar with the shops here, and dealerships, could you refer someone to me who can do this for me, and not try to screw me over,i know whats wrong and what needs to be done, i just need a good price and quality work, thats all, thanks


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Bluesr20 said:


> *My rear main seal is leaking and causing my clutch to slip, i'd do the work myself but all my tools and a garage are back in saskatoon, im currently in calgary(living here,goin to skool). Theres several things that point to the main seal, for 1, im the one who replaced it, and it seemed like it didnt seal at the time, i should have did it right the first time, anyways, im not familiar with the shops here, and dealerships, could you refer someone to me who can do this for me, and not try to screw me over,i know whats wrong and what needs to be done, i just need a good price and quality work, thats all, thanks *


Hye I'm from Calgary also, sorry man I don't know any good shop in town. I can do it for you though, a lot cheaper than any shop in town also. I owuld have to look at my schedule. (Always have a car to work on over the weekends.) We should beet up so that I could have a look at it.

MAx


----------



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

If you have the time, ill let you do it. I usually work from 430-930 monday through friday, we can meet in the afternoon or on the weekend, whichever works best for you


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Bluesr20 said:


> *If you have the time, ill let you do it. I usually work from 430-930 monday through friday, we can meet in the afternoon or on the weekend, whichever works best for you *


We could meet up on Sunday. I've got a busy week. I would be able to do it the following weekend I'm guessing.

Let me know when you think we would be able to meet up.

MAx


----------



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

Sundays good, anytime for me. You want me to order the main seal now, along with the disk? im sure the one in there is full of oil, pressure plate is new, and probably can be cleaned, what do u think?


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Bluesr20 said:


> *Sundays good, anytime for me. You want me to order the main seal now, along with the disk? im sure the one in there is full of oil, pressure plate is new, and probably can be cleaned, what do u think? *


Good call. I would totally replace the disk as well. You can try to clean it but it won't be as good as a new disk.

MAx


----------



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

Alrite, where would you like to meet on sunday? after 4 pm is good for me, i live in the SW, in lakeview. Its a dark blue nx with sask plates.
matt thomson


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok I'm not too sure where exactly where Lakeview is but that's the bus that I'm taking to get home after works. I'm in Garrison Wood. Do you know where's the Volvo dealership next to Glenmore?? There's a strip mall next to it. We could met up at 4.30 or so in the parking lot. How's that??

MAx

I drive a white 200SX, you can't miss it.


----------



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

430 sounds good to me, ya i think i know where that dealership is, ill check it out on sat, just to see where it is,by the way, have you worked on sr20's before?


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

I haven't yet. But I don't think it's that hard. I had never changed a clutch on a GA16DE before I had to do mine, and it only toke me about 6 hours if I remember right. 

Why do you have some plan in mind??

MAx


----------



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

I dont really have a plan, i just wanted to make sure you knew what you were getting into. It shouldnt be too bad, when i did my engine swap, alot of the bolts and fittings were rusted and sealed up really good, took me forever, but all that was replaced, and i can always tell you what i did before, as a reference. 
Just a question when you did your clutch swap, you had to remove the axles(I actually only removed the passenger one, tried to remove the driver side but it wouldnt go), did you remove the struts from the spindle or unbolt the control arm? when i did mine, i decided to unbolt the control arm, that way i didnt have to get a wheel alignment, and my balljoints were getting replaced anyways, but ill let you have a look at it, and you can tell me what u think.


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm sorry I didn't make it. I was at the parents place ehlping them out on some stuff and it came back to me around 6.00PM! I hope you didn't cancel anything because of me. We should meet up this week some times. Let me knwo when and where. I'm available on Wednesday and Friday and the weekend of course.

MAx


----------



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

thats alrite,wednesday is good, i work from 430 to probably 1000, meet up in the morning or afternoon, so im gonna order the stuff 2morrow, clutch disk, rear main bearing with seal, everything else can just be bought locally, gasket maker, oil and shit like that, might be better if you email me, [email protected]


----------



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

i couldnt get on nissanforums, for the whole afternoon, didnt know what was with it


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Bluesr20 said:


> *thats alrite,wednesday is good, i work from 430 to probably 1000, meet up in the morning or afternoon, so im gonna order the stuff 2morrow, clutch disk, rear main bearing with seal, everything else can just be bought locally, gasket maker, oil and shit like that, might be better if you email me, [email protected] *


Soudns good. I'll send you an email. I'll just have a look at it on Wednesday. I work 9.00AM to 5.00PM though. Which might not really work for us. I could have a look at it on Sat and do the work on Sunday. How's that. 

MAx

[email protected]


----------



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

Alrite sat we can hook up,Can you finish it in a day? you have to drop both oil pans too, are you using hand tools or do you have power?


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Bluesr20 said:


> *Alrite sat we can hook up,Can you finish it in a day? you have to drop both oil pans too, are you using hand tools or do you have power? *


That's right I have to drop both oil pan. I think I should have time in one day. We might start on dat if you got time.

MAx


----------



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

you could start on sat if ya want, itd be better actually, i ordered the clutch disk, and i also ordered 2 main seals, just in case, did you want me to go out and get some gasket maker, and brake cleaner to clean the pressure plate and bell housing, or do u have some already?


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Bluesr20 said:


> *you could start on sat if ya want, itd be better actually, i ordered the clutch disk, and i also ordered 2 main seals, just in case, did you want me to go out and get some gasket maker, and brake cleaner to clean the pressure plate and bell housing, or do u have some already? *


I got some already. I've actually just had to reseal my oil pan. And that stuff is going to go bad if I don't use it. I also got some brake cleaner. 

Let's meet up on Sat around 12.00PM so we can start on it early.

How's that. We could meet up at the same place that I talked about before. It's not that far away form my place.

How's that.

MAx


----------



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

Sat 1200 Volvo Dealership,alrite, works for me, i live right by north glenmore park actually, so not far for me either. I just need to get some oil, what you using in your trans? id like to get some redline mt90, but the closest dealer, is red deer, i hate what i have in there now, some motomaster shit or somethin from crappy tire


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

You can get that Red Line stuff at Speedville (403.214.3680 623 MAnitou Road SE.) just off Blackfoot trail. They had some in stock not long ago. I currently have some Castrol synteck in my tranny. I haven't really notice a difference from what I had before, looks like it's harder to put back into first gear. That could be it or the clutch. I'm not going to get the Red Line stuff quite yet since the tranny is leaking a little bit, who ever fixed it last time didn't do it right. I'll get it done this winter.

MAx


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

..


----------



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

thanks, ill have to go pick some up, what you using for motor oil? ive been using mobil 1 for awhile now, but im thinkin about using royal purple


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm just using some regular 5W30 for now since I got to replace my oil like 3 times in about 2000KMs. I'll explain to you when I'll see you. And I'm also going to rebuild the engine this coming winter. I might switch to Castrol Synteck soon.

MAx


----------



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

cool cool, well i got to go to work soon so ill ttyl


----------



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

do you think i should buy a passenger side axle seal, or just use the one thats in there? it just got replaced not long ago with the swap


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Nah, you don't need to replace it if you got it done not long ago,

MAx


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Matt, is there anyway we can meet up a little earlier on Sat. Around 9.30 or something?? Yes I know it's really early but I would like to go to a funeral on Sat. We've lost a really big Nissan fan here in Calgary and I knew him a little bit a really good guy.

MAx

Let me know, I'll send you an email with my phone number as well. If I don't hear from you on my phone I'll be there at 12.00.

MAx


----------



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

930 is fine, i gotta do some stuff anyways so ya thatll work


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Bluesr20 said:


> *930 is fine, i gotta do some stuff anyways so ya thatll work *


Awesome! Thanks man.


----------

